# Burton Bindings



## CKBoarding24 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am looking at getting some bindings for this up coming season. I have been looking at Burton and Rome. I have read some good opinions on Burton products in general, but I have read a lot more opinions from people saying that there products are terrible. I am trying to get some unbiased opinions on this. More specifically their bindings.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bindings may be Burtons strongest suit with the least amount of haters. They make great bindings. I'm loving my '12 Vitas, Cartels are also a great choice.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Their bindings are some of the best on the market. There is absolutely no reason to not look into their bindings.

There are a lot of immature haters out there who feel the need to bash Burton due to them being the biggest company in the industry.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a better experience on Burton Malavitas than on the Rome 390 Boss. I find the Vitas more comfortable day to day. The Rome isn't a bad binding at all (more all mountain than I was led to believe at first). But the Malavita just felt good with my foot/boot.

People hate on Burton boards quite a bit, but not on the bindings. I think mostly everyone agrees they're solid.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

yep, just bought some new vitas for next year.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

i just bought a pair of 13 vitas and they seem to have an excellent build quality.. obviously have not rode them yet though


----------



## CKBoarding24 (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe u guys can give me some more info. I recently open a forum on the burton antler vs. the Rome agent Rocker. This guy gave some good info on both and recommended the agent rocker, but i feel it was a biased opinion. Any thoughts one the boards?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

CKBoarding24 said:


> Maybe u guys can give me some more info. I recently open a forum on the burton antler vs. the Rome agent Rocker. This guy gave some good info on both and recommended the agent rocker, but i feel it was a biased opinion. Any thoughts one the boards?


Antler is a rad board, but MSRP on it is way too high for what it is. If you can get it cheap, I'd definitely consider it. The Agent is an awesome board as well. You really can't go wrong with either. Pick whatever graphic you like best, seriously.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

CKBoarding24 said:


> Maybe u guys can give me some more info. I recently open a forum on the burton antler vs. the Rome agent Rocker. This guy gave some good info on both and recommended the agent rocker, but i feel it was a biased opinion. Any thoughts one the boards?


I ride burton cartels 13 and they are a quality binding, I have paired them up with my Burton Antler and it is the most damn fun I have had boarding in a long time. I have gone from a stiff board and stiff bindings to this set up and I love it. I just love the "controversial" EST system and the flex on the antler makes it a great ride. I have lost a little speed as it can get a little washy compared to the camber board I am used to but I think the more time I spend on it the more I will adapt. Haven't ridden the rome so can't give you a fair comparison.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

CKBoarding24 said:


> Maybe u guys can give me some more info. I recently open a forum on the burton antler vs. the Rome agent Rocker. This guy gave some good info on both and recommended the agent rocker, but i feel it was a biased opinion. Any thoughts one the boards?


I read the thread you started and imo you were not given biased information. Just based on the info you gave, the rome was recommended. I have a burton process which has the same feel rating as the antler, which just seems like it might be a little too soft for what you want (all mountain) while perfect for me ( big on park and all mountain). Then again its all opinion based.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Just dont touch any binding with a carbon highback (diodes). They break on a regular basis and burton only give 1 year warranty, then you are on your own


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ETM said:


> Just dont touch any binding with a carbon highback (diodes). They break on a regular basis and burton only give 1 year warranty, then you are on your own


I dunno about this, there have been some threads about diode highbacks breaking but within these there are also a lot of people who say they've ridden diodes hard without issue. 

I you want ultralight ultra stiff you should be prepared to sacrifice a bit on durability or pay really really big money. I'm riding diodes and C60s without breakage issues and I really like them. 

To the original poster I find that the Burton hating on this board is much much less than in the past.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Lamps said:


> I dunno about this, .


4 broken highbacks for me, 1 broken base plate. Facts are facts.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Truth be told, I love the '13 Cartels in matte black. Bought them at a sample sale towards the end of last season and used it a few times and I fell in love with them. 

I'm not too crazy about their boards but their bindings and AK clothing line is great.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> I'm not too crazy about their boards but their bindings and AK clothing line is great.


Burton do make awesome jackets. This is true.


----------



## CKBoarding24 (Jun 22, 2013)

I definitely think that burton has the best board graphics, bindings, and clothing!


----------



## CKBoarding24 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am surprised that the diodes break with the carbon in them. This is a very strong material that is used in a lot of high end cars and other things.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

CKBoarding24 said:


> I am surprised that the diodes break with the carbon in them. This is a very strong material that is used in a lot of high end cars and other things.


All high backs can be broken, I won't argue that but I have several friends who ride diodes, all advanced riding a range of terrain in Qtown, and never in the 2 years of being here have I seen a broken diode high back.

For the diodes I think the good reviews from both the industry and the individual riders outweigh the bad significantly, thats not to say the bad aren't valid, just as with any sports hardware people will have a range of experiences, so bare that in mind.


----------



## CKBoarding24 (Jun 22, 2013)

i can't even find a burton Antler 13' anywhere! Looks like if I wanted to get one I would have to get the new 14' even though I think the 13' looks better.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Another great binding Burton makes to check out is the Genesis. That binding is by far the best binding I've ever ridden by Burton. Super comfortable and I think really responsive I think. Definitely check out the Genesis!:thumbsup:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Think Burton is kinda lame... but really like the bindings and boots. Haven't seen much that looks more appealing.

Carbon fibre is a very strong material, but any of these kinds of composites break very easily when scored. Hockey sticks, for instance. It's like canvas... remarkably strong, until it gets even a small cut - then it tears apart on the seam.


----------

